# Adjustment on swivel seat base - Autosleeper



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi -

I have an Autosleeper Pollensa on a Transit base. It has a swivel seat on the passenger side. 

When the seat it is in use it seams to have a great deal of play with passengers rocking backwards and forwards. The play seems to be in the swivel mechanism. 

Before I take this apart are any of you aware if there is any adjustment or is this normal?

Thanks

John


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Iv'e just fitted one of these to our Ducato last week, also we have had them on previous vans when they have come fitted from new.
In my experience there is always a little give in them, the new one fitted last week has a slight rock but not that much.
There's not adjustment as it's all sealed in..


----------

